# Leg paralysis??



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I know a few about what can cause leg paralysis. But this one i don't know if has to do with egg, salmonella or nerve damage.


Here is the story:

She was sitting down away from the flock. I approached her slowly, she wouldn't move, then threw seeds. She was not walking normal.

- legs a bit apart from eachother from the hip
- as if she is walking on sticks
- walks moving one leg 1 cm, then the other forward -sideways 1cm, with help of body push..as if a person has waist injury and doesn't move the hips..
- not putting pressure on the cushion on the feet, kind of tippy toe walking
- i think she can fly ..the only way to get to the flock.
- she pooped liquid white and yellow.(i thought about egg yolk)She had poop around the vent, probably for not standing up too much. 
- after 1 day she poops very good.
- she can bend her knees to lay down
- hip joint motion stiff and did i mention she walks on the top of her toes?

I give her Baytril, Metronidazole, Meloxicam & Ca with D3; She's on heating pad low temp.

I am worried that for this type of problem cannot be known the exact reason. I want your opinion. May be some one has similar case.

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know. I wonder if she has always had something wrong with her hip/s. See how she does after meds and rest. No lumps or boils in the joints?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think she was like that all the time. If she was most likely seagulls would attacked her. 

No broils visible on the legs. I will check closer her hips though, may be some massage and Epsom Salt baths would work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think warm bath would be good. I don't like the massage, as you don't know what's wrong and could hurt further.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My first thoughts regarding the stiffness and position, reading this, were

- splayed legs as a nestling, which never corrected as he/she developed

- an old break which healed, but set with a leg in the wrong position

If either are the answer, then nothing to be done by now. We have a little hen (Bennie) with a leg permanently stuck in the wrong position, probably from an old break, but she manages very well and is paired up


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

I have experienced this kind of a similar problem with one of my female pigeon. After laying second round of eggs, she became short of immobile by her legs. She could fly in her cage, eat normal and without any other visible ailment. Only problem was that she could not walk or rather walk a little as if she was in pain and sat like she was on the eggs. I put her on 5 days broad spectrum antibiotic and gave her calcium + D 3 for few more days and she was recovered. On my presumption, she might have suffered from calcium deficiency due to second round of laying of eggs. There are of course, many a experienced fancier, who can give you the right advise in this matter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

three things, an injury (old or new), disease like salmonella, low on calcium with D3 which can cause post egg paralysis. It would be hard to guess over the computer. has she had a vet check?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for replies.

I tend to think it is an injury or nerve damage ( as if someone stepped on her). If eggbounded then she wouldn't walk the way she walks.

I didn't have experience with SALMONELLA. Can salmonella just affect certain joints at the same degree?

See video and that would help to shorten the list of possibilities.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lomyAWP0doE&feature=youtu.be

She can also sit on the edge of the bowl. Sometimes , but not for too long, she's standing on its edge.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is possible she is malnourished and has weakness and deblity because of it. I would orally give a mineral/vitamin suppliment right in the crop to make sure she gets it..for a few months, if she improves to almost normal then it can be put in her water. I would even go as far right now to crop feed her a recovery formula for sick birds to suppliment her feed.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Big improvement. Thank you for all advise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxbGzUi5O38&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Yes, big improvement. So now tell us what you did to bring her this far.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Wow! Yes, big improvement. So now tell us what you did to bring her this far.


Everything you all agreed or not agreed on.
- Invermectin first day
-Metronidazole ( 1 week, combined with 3 days of Berimax)
-Baytril ( high dose 30mg/kg)
-Calcium & D3, 
-Bathing with Epsom Salt( the first few days, then i got too busy)
-Vitamins (Prime sprinkled over the seeds)
-Minerals powder, grit/gravel
-Massage at the upper part of the leg ( gently pulling down the muscle and circular around the hip) in the last 3 days
-Metacam the first week a few days & repeated in the last 3 days

She was going down the hill in the middle of this week. Her wing were too heavy for her to keep them up, she was trying hard to keep them back normal, but were slowly falling. She looked hunched from the tail. 

I have to repeat the Invermection or give her Corid for Coccidia or Sulmet?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you feel that she has coccidia?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Why do you feel that she has coccidia?


Droppings are good. ( She had medistatin powder and probiotic powder now and then) What worried me was in the middle of this week when she was trying hard to keep her wings normal, which were falling down every 7-10 second. And her tail down, hunched from the base of tail ( i thought it could be pain, so that's when i put her back on Metacam - which worked in few days).

Seemed like signs of worms or intestinal discomfort, though Coccidia is not a worm, but that's the meds i have. But i do not want to treat her for something she may not have.

I will keep her on Baytril for 1 more week. That will be 3 weeks.

I don't know if she had Salmonella or some sort of internal bacterial infection. One thing i did notice is that she would never lay down. She would prefer to stay on the edge of the seed bowl all day and night, not even of the brick. She was not allowed to fly all this time. She will go back in the basket another week, except for the evenings a few hrs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't treat her for Cocci if her droppings are good. 
How long has she been on Baytril? How many mg are you giving her daily?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't treat her for Cocci if her droppings are good.
> How long has she been on Baytril? How many mg are you giving her daily?


0.08mg i think she was 271 gr. Gotta out her on scale again.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a similiar case & I think it's an old break because I can touch and feel a pointy ossis but mine paired and layed couple of times, I notice that when she bath her steps become unbalanced, but very normal usually ..


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Abdulbaki said:


> I have a similiar case & I think it's an old break because I can touch and feel a pointy ossis but mine paired and layed couple of times, I notice that when she bath her steps become unbalanced, but very normal usually ..


It may be Calcium deficiency from laying eggs. I would give her CA & D3 ( 40MG) for 1 week.
If you noticed her being unbalanced only when she bathe, could be the floors are slippery along with weak joints?

Where do u feel the pointy bone. That can be felt from the way it's positioned the pigeon, doesn't necessarily mean it's a break. Only an x-ray can tell.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Dima said:


> It may be Calcium deficiency from laying eggs. I would give her CA & D3 ( 40MG) for 1 week.
> If you noticed her being unbalanced only when she bathe, could be the floors are slippery along with weak joints?
> 
> Where do u feel the pointy bone. That can be felt from the way it's positioned the pigeon, doesn't necessarily mean it's a break. Only an x-ray can tell.


Well, she eats grit like a monster , I will do what you said, I don't think it's a problem she layed 2 times after she has been rescued and healed from sever pox and leg bleeding ...

I feel the pointy bone only in one hip when I writhe it backwards


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Abdulbaki said:


> Well, she eats grit like a monster , I will do what you said, I don't think it's a problem she layed 2 times after she has been rescued and healed from sever pox and leg bleeding ...
> 
> I feel the pointy bone only in one hip when I writhe it backwards


Is he getting sun? Calcium needs D3 ( sunrays) to be processed. I always give mine before they lay eggs CA & D3. Laying eggs depletes the bones of CA.

Why was the leg bleeding?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Dima said:


> Is he getting sun? Calcium needs D3 ( sunrays) to be processed. I always give mine before they lay eggs CA & D3. Laying eggs depletes the bones of CA.
> 
> Why was the leg bleeding?


Yes of course , the vet think that the bleeding was because of the pox lesion in her leg


----------

